# non static problem



## MelcomX01 (29. Sep 2004)

Hi.
Habe in meiner main class verschiedene methoden geschrieben. Wenn ich aber versuche, aus der main-methode auf diese Methoden zuzugreifen, erhalte ich die Meldung, dass die main-Methode nicht auf non-static Methoden zugreifen kann. 
Was muss ich tun?
Danke....


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2004)

auch die anderen methoden static machen


----------



## Sky (29. Sep 2004)

Also alles static machen ist eigentlich nicht die schöne Art. Hier ein kleines Beispiel, wie ich das Problem lösen würde:


```
public class MyClass {

  // Konstruktor
  public MyClass() {
  }

  // main
  public static void main(String args[]) {
    MyClass x = new MyClass();
    int i = x.meineMethode1();
    boolean b = x.meineMethode2();
  }

  public int meineMethode1() {
  }

  public boolean meineMethode2() {
  }
  ...
}
```

Dadurch, dass Du eine Instanz von MyClass bildest kann Du auf die Methoden dieser Klassen zugreifen.
M.E. sollte man es in Fällen wie deinen vermeiden alles auf static zu setzen.


----------



## Beni (29. Sep 2004)

Man gucke in der FAQ nach... :wink:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Sep 2004)

@Melcolm:
Beim nächsten Mal bitte nur einen Thread pro Frage öffnen.



> Keine Doppelpostings! Es bringt nichts, wenn ihr eure Postings in mehreren Foren eintragt. Diese werden sofort gelöscht. Tragt sie in den richtigen Bereich ein, dort wird euch dann auch geholfen.


Quelle: Boardregeln


----------



## MelcomX01 (2. Okt 2004)

Danke, *sky80*. hatte es in der zwischenzeit schon änlich gemacht: Ich hab die ganzen Methoden in eine Hilfklasse ausgelagert und von dieser dann ein statisches Objekt in der main-Maethode instanziert, aber deine Methode ist echt besser!

@P3AC3MAK3R: Kein Plan, was du meinst....


----------



## Sky (2. Okt 2004)

@MelcomX01

Ich bin mir sicher, *P3AC3MAK3R* mein diesen Thread von Dir http://java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=45258&highlight=#45258

Und: ich bin seiner Meinung!


----------



## bygones (2. Okt 2004)

daher bin ich dafür den hier zu schließen - sehe auch nix von IDE o.ä. ähnlichem ?!


----------

